# Interesting Horse shoeing with Formahoof - Epoxy?



## Nifty (Jan 4, 2020)

I saw this video and thought it was super interesting. I've never seen any shoeing like this before:


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 4, 2020)

Interesting product. I can see how it could benefit a wide variety of horses and disciplines. I'm fortunate to have pretty good feet on my horses,so I keep them barefoot and just use Easy Boots on my old gelding in the summer.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 4, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Interesting product. I can see how it could benefit a wide variety of horses and disciplines. I'm fortunate to have pretty good feet on my horses,so I keep them barefoot and just use Easy Boots on my old gelding in the summer.


We do the same. My farrier is a barefoot farrier and has used different types of "glue ons" in different situations. She's pretty awesome with founder cases.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 4, 2020)

My farrier is also a barefoot trimmer exclusively. His wife fits and sells Easyboots. My only real complaint about the EB is when one gets thrown it can be hard to find. My gelding gets hyper and loses track of where he's putting his feet, so his stepping on himself and pulling them off on a trail ride is an issue. This summer I'm going to try putting bell boots on over his fronts to try to avoid that.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 4, 2020)

I don't get it. Admittedly, I'm not a horse person. But unless the horse has some hoof "problem" or damage. Since the shoe is gonna be nailed on in addition to this....what's the point? Just to protect against bruises? And isn't air exposure to the frog kinda important?


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 4, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> I don't get it. Admittedly, I'm not a horse person. But unless the horse has some hoof "problem" or damage. Since the shoe is gonna be nailed on in addition to this....what's the point? Just to protect against bruises? And isn't air exposure to the frog kinda important?




You don't have to nail shoes on. They did to that mare because she competes in endurance races, typically 50 miles over sometimes rough terrain, and the shoes for her were to increase the longevity of the Formahoof. They make a "barefoot" mold also. Typically it lasts for 6 weeks. The website had a FAQ page I looked at. The epoxy does allow for oxygen exchange.
Seems ideal for laminitic horses. Pretty spendy system, though once you buy the necessary molds the epoxy would hopefully not be that expensive.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow, I'm learning a lot just watching y'all discuss this!


----------

